

What Happens When You Talk About Salaries at Google - chewxy
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/happens-talk-salaries-google/

======
gavazzy
I was really hoping that the article would have in-depth reporting and fact
checking. Tweets are not a very effective means of communication, and anyone
can tweet anything without editorial review, so it's hard for an outsider like
me to verify what she says.

